# Anyone looking to fill 2 seat?



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

My son(16) and I can fish any weekend. We will help with the cost and the cleaning. Both of us are experienced and have our own equipment. We have fished with some on the forum who can vouch for us. Please let me know. Thank you. TJ


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

haven't fished with tj and luke for almost 2 years now but they were fun to fish with and they were serious about their fishing. good pair to make up the crew.
:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

*Fishing partners!!!*

I’m always looking for extra experienced fisherman on my boat. I have a 35 Carolina Lassic with twin diesels. Not the fastest on the water but nice comfortable boat. I actually had 2 guys back out on a swordfishing trip leaving Friday night if interested. Text me if interested. 678-591-1682. 

James


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

I sometimes go during the week and have room for 2 or 3. Send me your number and I will load it in my contacts. Would love to find someone with pelagic experience. I have a 25 Seafox. Ken 1-662-386-2459.,


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Jack, Thanks so much for the kind words, I will have to pay you later for that, haha. Luke is getting so big now. Plays ball for Tate (outside Linebacker). Ghetto and Bite Me, thanks for the response. I will send you my contact info when I get off of work today.:thumbup:


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

You got IM


----------

